# Wheel Brushes - Which Are Best...



## themadhouse (Dec 8, 2013)

Looking at buying another new set of Wheel Brushes.. Previously I've bought Carbon Collective's Wheel Brushes I've found that the last set haven't lasted at all this time. I only ever use cool water and mild cleaning agents and ensure they are washed out and dried before they are put away.

The wheel cleaning stuff I use is either Autobrite's Very Cherry Non Acidic Wheel Cleaner or Autobrite Brite Gel.

What are people thoughts on what brushes are best..


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Wheel woolie's, all day long not cheap but they will last for years.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

As above wheel woolies are quality also consider brushes from EZ,Alasta,and Vikan all superb brushes.SJ.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

ez detail brush


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

EZ brushes, very happy with these.

Have the auto finesse wheel woolies, not impressed, suspect the real article would be a different story though.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ez for regular rims quickest to use kinda messy but after washing the car just wash yourself . However with black painted wheels I use wheel woolies more work but gentler on finish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I have the following in my wheel bucket and wouldn’t be without any:

EZ wheel brush - large
Vikan wheel brush
Atlasta brush
Valet Pro detail brush

Can honestly recommend them all.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Ez detail brush., large wheel wooly and an envy detail brush 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

bigmac3161 said:


> Ez for regular rims quickest to use kinda messy but after washing the car just wash yourself . However with black painted wheels I use wheel woolies more work but gentler on finish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This. I ditched the ez brush once I got gloss black wheels. It removes the crud alright, but also massively marrs the black shiny stuff.

....we I guess ez marks the silver stuff too, it just doesn't show so much.

Wheel Woollies are ok for barrels, but watch the shaft banging against spokes and marking them, as you reach in. I wrapping the plastic in fabric sticky plaster tape to minimize mine this.

Boars hair detailing brush is my fav for my gloss black wheels. But this is with plenty of touchless Pre wash and soak and rinse, to remove the very abrasive brake dust, before then snow foaming (as lubricant) and gently brushing around spokes with the PB boars hair.

Having C5 or Gyeaon Rim, makes this easier.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Vikan wheel brush and boars hair brush for me


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

EZ brushes.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Another vote for wheel woollies..... Had mine ages and they're still as good as new!!


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

I use wheel woolies, a small EZ detail ( caliper room is tight) a wheel mit and a boar hair brush.

Urmm overkill, not sure but the wheels are ace after:thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Iuse wheel woolies and a one of the halfords noodle glove mitts, also use a small envy brush for around the wheel nuts.

Always wanted to try a ez or daytona


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Iuse wheel woolies and a one of the halfords noodle glove mitts, also use a small envy brush for around the wheel nuts.
> 
> Always wanted to try a ez or daytona


https://www.perfectlycleaned.co.uk/ez-detail-116-c.asp

There you go. 10DISC for 10% off.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've a set of Wheel woolies. I've only ever used the large one for my 21" rotors. Everything else I use an EZ large. My Wheel Woolies are originals and I'm a little disappointed with the large that I use has starting to loose strands at the bottom. At this rate it will eventaully end up like a stick. My big EZ brush (5 years old now) did snap, but a quick repair and it's fine, if a few inches shorter.


----------



## Chownie (May 16, 2014)

EZ Brushes for me, very impressed with them.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

And another vote for wheel woollies. I have small, medium large and the small cranked one, a Meguiars wheel brush for the wheel nuts and valve hole and a Meguiars microfibre mitt. I don't need all the brushes when doing one car but the set covers cleaning both cars.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Vikan wheel brushes leave hundred of micro scratches on alloy wheels check out jon review on the forensic detailing channel
regards
todds


----------



## Rylad (Apr 16, 2017)

I’m using AF wheel woolies , set of three with handle grips included. 
Great products and can get in most of the knucks and crannys ( behind spokes maybe not). But for cleaning a wheel without taking it off , wheel woolies are great !


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

Microfibre madness incredibrush, some form of wash mitt, detail factory brush and both sizes of the Daytona speed master brushes


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

todds said:


> Vikan wheel brushes leave hundred of micro scratches on alloy wheels check out jon review on the forensic detailing channel
> regards
> todds


Link please todds.SJ.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Also get one of these they are great for cleaning the backs of wheels and they are self cleaning too
https://wo-wo.co.uk/collections/wo-wo-car-detailing-products/products/microfibre-wheel-wash-mitt


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

camerashy said:


> Also get one of these they are great for cleaning the backs of wheels and they are self cleaning too
> https://wo-wo.co.uk/collections/wo-wo-car-detailing-products/products/microfibre-wheel-wash-mitt


Another vote for one of these especially if you don't have very narrow spokes. Very hard wearing and easy to care for

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

